# iMac G3... ok mais quel modèle ? Oo



## quedumac (21 Janvier 2010)

Salut !

Bon voila samedi je vais récupérer un vieux iMac G3 cependant son ancien utilisateur ne peut pas me dire la fréquence du PPC ou la ram qu'il a ect...

Je suis dans le monde Mac depuis 1 ans (quel bonheur) et dans le monde Apple depuis 5 ans...
Mais pour les vieux Mac c'est un peu difficile pour moi de les reconnaître...
Je sais juste que c'est un modèle avec chargement cD de type mange-disque.
Pouvez vous me donner plus de détails sur la bébête ???:rateau:

Voili voilou c un peu près tout 


Bonne journé les Macophiles


----------



## anneee (21 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

tu demandes à l'ancien propriétaire d'aller dans le menu "pomme" en haut à gauche, "à propos de ce mac"/ plus d'infos/ sélectionner la ligne matériel et regarder "identifiant de ce modèle".

Ensuite tu télécharges "Mactracker" et tu auras les caractéristiques complètes.


----------



## Pamoi (21 Janvier 2010)

Pour faire suite à ce que dit anneee:
En principe, tu as les caractéristiques de sortie d'usine sur un autocollant sous la machine.
S'il n'a pas de firewire, c'est un 350, autrement c'est un 400 au minimum.
Après, s'il démarre, tu as tout dans la pomme:
sous OSX: "A propos de ce mac" ,  
sous OS9: "informations système Apple" 

PS s'il est sous OS9 et que tu veux le mettre sous OSX, attention à la maj du firmware !!


----------



## iMacounet (21 Janvier 2010)

Bien passer le fimrware en 4.1.9 (j'crois que c'est ça) 

Si c'est un mange disque c'est un 450 mini non ?

Mais préfère les 600 Mhz (Snow,dalmatien,flower power)


----------



## Pamoi (21 Janvier 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Si c'est un mange disque c'est un 450 mini non ?


Non, les premiers étaient à 350 


iMacounet a dit:


> Mais préfère les 600 Mhz (Snow,dalmatien,flower power)



Ben j'ai cru comprendre qu'on lui donnait... manquerait plus qu'il ait des exigences "un 700 ou rien !!!"


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2010)

si besoin du firmware il suffira de le telecharger sur le g3
(le type et lien sont sur mactracker)
ou voir les pages (anciennes) d'apple là dessus

Mactracker - Get info on any Mac


----------



## iMacounet (21 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Non, les premiers étaient à 350
> 
> 
> Ben j'ai cru comprendre qu'on lui donnait... manquerait plus qu'il ait des exigences "un 700 ou rien !!!"



J'ai cru qu'il allait l'acheter. :rateau::rose:


----------



## quedumac (21 Janvier 2010)

Rohh Merci ! 

LOL pour le 700...  (je suis pas si nul que ça)

J'ai téléchargé Mactracker que je connaissais mais je n'avais pas pensé à l'utiliser...

Je ne pense pas que la fille sait de quel modèle il s'agit ni même ce qu'est le FireWire (iMac DV).

Sinon j'ai bien vu qu'il fallait mettre a jour le firmware mais quelques explication ne serait pas de trop 

De toute manière j'irais voir moi même le jour de l'achat et j'envisagerais peut être une upgrade...


Merci encore une fois vous êtes géniaux !!!!


----------



## Invité (21 Janvier 2010)

Pour le firmware, puisque c'est un slot-loading (mange-disque) c'est le firmware 4.1.9
Il suffit de lire les modalités du "read me" pour mettre à jour le firmware !


----------



## Pamoi (21 Janvier 2010)

quedumac a dit:


> (iMac DV).



Si c'est un DV, il a forcément le firewire et c'est au moins un 400 !!
Bonne nouvelle !!


----------



## quedumac (21 Janvier 2010)

oui !
sinon j'ai quelques petites questions...

-je voudrais l'upgrade avec un barette de ram "sdram pc133"... est ce que cela marcherait ???
cette barette est de 512mo mais combien seront pris par l'iMac ?

-si je veux changer le disque dur pour un plus grand j'ai vu qu'il fallait faire une partion de 6 ou 8 go... pourquoi ?? peut tu m'expliquer ça stp ?

a+


----------



## melaure (21 Janvier 2010)

Attention ne prendre que des barrettes de bonnes marques, sinon gros soucis à venir. Les Macs ne sont pas aussi tolérant que les PC sur PC66/100/133.

Sinon pas besoin de partitionner le DD, c'était vrai pour des machines plus vieilles. Mais pas les iMAcs DV.


----------



## Pamoi (22 Janvier 2010)

quedumac a dit:


> oui !
> sinon j'ai quelques petites questions...
> 
> -je voudrais l'upgrade avec un barette de ram "sdram pc133"... est ce que cela marcherait ???
> ...




Ce imac accepte 2 barettes de sdram PC 133, ce qui fait que tu peux le monter à 1 Go maxi (2x 512)
Pour le disque dur, veille à prendre un 7200 tr/mn, et une grosse mémoire cache (8 mo mini). Attention à prendre un Ide, Ata ou Pata !! Ne prends surtout pas un Sata, tu ne pourrais pas le monter.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ce imac accepte 2 barettes de sdram PC 133, ce qui fait que tu peux le monter à 1 Go maxi (2x 512)
> .


Attention !
ca depend de quel imacG3!

les premiers ( processeurs à  233, 266 et 333) eux ont un max inferieur
(max variable )


> Attention à prendre un Ide, Ata ou Pata !! Ne prends surtout pas un Sata, tu ne pourrais pas le monter


+1
ne pas se gourrer
on en trouve encore , même assez gros


----------



## Romuald (22 Janvier 2010)

Attention pour le DD : il semble me souvenir que les G3 ne gèrent pas plus de 128Go.


----------



## Pamoi (22 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> Attention !
> ca depend de quel imacG3!
> 
> les premiers ( processeurs à  233, 266 et 333) eux ont un max inferieur
> (max variable )


Absolument, mais on parlait d'un DV, donc pas de complication 



Romuald a dit:


> Attention pour le DD : il semble me souvenir que les G3 ne gèrent pas plus de 128Go.



Qui peut le plus peut le moins, comme ces disques deviennent rares (Ide), ceux qu'on trouve ont une grosse capacité, mais ils monteront sans problème (le mac ne "verra" que 128 Go au lieu du disque complet)


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Absolument, mais on parlait d'un DV, donc pas de complication


oui j'avais vu , mais  à mes yeuxc'est pas du tout encore  certain que ce soit bien un DV

 je trouve l'énoncé du ""modèle" assez ambigu:


> Je ne pense pas que la fille sait de quel modèle il s'agit ni même ce qu'est le FireWire (iMac DV).


d'ailleurs même toi tu as vu 
car tu dis bien


> Si c'est un DV, il



ce serait pas mal d'avoir une certitude avant de continuer


----------



## Pamoi (22 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> oui j'avais vu , mais  à mes yeuxc'est pas du tout encore  certain que ce soit bien un DV
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolument exact... mes plus plates excuses...  :rose:


----------



## quedumac (22 Janvier 2010)

Bon j'ai demander plus d'information mais pas de réponses...

Je sais juste que c'est un slot-in donc d'après Mactracker c'est un iMac DV au minimum !

Après pour la mémoire pensez-vous que cette 512mo de pc133 marchera :
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...5-Memoire-RDC-SDRAM-PC-133-512-Mo-133-MHz.htm


Pour le disque dur j'ai prévu :
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...00-tr-min-IDE-Bulk-Caviar-Blue-WD1600AAJB.htm


Quel conseil vous me donnez ? installer Mac OS X d'abord ou faire une upgrade sous Mac OS 9??


C'est de la folie.. Ca va me faire tout bizarre après le Macbook alu 
Mais j'aimerai me faire une idée sur les vieux Mac et leur Mac OS 9...GEEK lol


----------



## melaure (22 Janvier 2010)

Pour le DD ok, mais la RAM, *évite *la no-name. Les Macs sont très difficile sur la qualité de la SDRAM.


----------



## Pamoi (22 Janvier 2010)

quedumac a dit:


> Quel conseil vous me donnez ? installer Mac OS X d'abord ou faire une upgrade sous Mac OS 9??



C'est pas très clair... 

Pour ce qui est de l'upgrade 'hardware', peu importe ton système d'exploitation, tu peux le faire dès que tu reçois la bête.
Maintenant, s'il est sous OS9, tu peux passer en OSX (encore une fois: firmware à mettre à jour avant !!) et tu auras de toutes façons classic pour goûter aux joies de OS9, si tu as des applications à faire tourner.
Concernant mac OSX, tu peux installer 10.4 maxi. Tu risques de ramer dur avec 10.5

Edit:
Concernant la mémoire, j'utilise actuellement *CELLE-CI* ( la Samsung à 19,99) sur un eMac. En plus rapport qualité/prix difficile à battre.


----------



## quedumac (22 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour le lien 

Par contre une fois que je l'aurais je voudrais avoir Mac OS X (je vais mettre Panther...) et Mac OS 9 :rateau:
C'est Possible de mettre les deux en dual-boot ?:rose:

Merci pour vos réponse ! C'est bien d'aider les gens qui aime les vieux Mac :love:



PS: Mon père travail a Samsung... vous avez compris hein... ^^


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2010)

regarde une install standard de panther







tu vois les chtites trucs en OS9?

te bile pas , Apple n'est pas idiot...


----------



## melaure (22 Janvier 2010)

Les partitions ça marche bien aussi.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2010)

perso je vois pas trop l'intérêt
panther  marche bien et passera tout seul aux outils necessaires à telle ou telle application selon le besoin

ca suffit largement sauf si on souhaite des utilisations top geek
ou qu'on ne se décrasse pas d'une mentaliité windozienne


----------



## quedumac (22 Janvier 2010)

Nan enfaite c'est parce que je ne connais pas trop OS 9 et j'aimerais voir .... 

Mais bon faudra voir plus tard... hein


----------



## melaure (22 Janvier 2010)

quedumac a dit:


> Nan enfaite c'est parce que je ne connais pas trop OS 9 et j'aimerais voir ....
> 
> Mais bon faudra voir plus tard... hein



Tu as raison, il y avait des pelletés de logiciels sympa sous OS X. Si tu veux re refaire les premiers opus de Tomb Raider par exemple, ou un bon Carmaggedon !


----------



## quedumac (22 Janvier 2010)

OKK merci !

Mon père et allé réparer une télé dans une boutique de Mac d'occasion à Paris (Deuxième Génération)... comme quoi...
J'irais faire un tour et par l'occasion acheter la ram et un disque dur...et aussi demander quelque conseil 


J'ai hâte d'être samedi


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Tu as raison, il y avait des pelletés de logiciels sympa sous OS X. Si


OS9 !




quedumac a dit:


> J'irais faire un tour et par l'occasion acheter la ram et un disque dur...et aussi demander quelque conseil



les "anciennes barrettes" ne sont pas toujours en rayon dans les boutiques
macway  a un site et une boutique à Paris

pour la ram regarder su le site , à droite c'est indiqué s'ils l'ont en stock boutique
http://www.macway.com/fr/path/21/memoire-ram.html


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2010)

Oui OS 9 et précédents 

D'ailleurs le grenier du mac devrait lui plaire


----------



## quedumac (24 Janvier 2010)

salut ! Voila j'ai mon ptit iMac g3 qui est un DV 400 Mhz! bonne nouvelle donc  j'ai instalé la derniere version de mac os 9 et je vais me lancer dans la mise a jour du firmware... pour me conecter a internet j'utilise le partage net du macbook avec un cable ethernet. c'est nickel ! par contre le disque dur est vraiment bruillant ^^ j'ai une question : comment je fais pour voir la ram du mac pck je sais meme pas combien il en a...  vous excuserez mes fautes pck j'ecris dpuis le iPhone....  a+


----------



## Invité (24 Janvier 2010)

Menu Pomme/Informations Système Apple pour la Ram.

Si t'as un vieux disque IDE qui fait moins de bruit, c'est facile à changer.


----------



## quedumac (24 Janvier 2010)

Alors je crois qu'il n'y a que 64mb de ram...
Je vais donc dans les jours qui suivent augmenter la ram et le disque dur.

Par contre jpense que j'aurais besoin de vous pour le DD 

Bonne journée !


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2010)

Pour le remplacement du DD, une seule adresse

Testée et approuvée sur un G3 500


----------



## iMacounet (24 Janvier 2010)

Je confirme, j'ai également changé le HDD de mon ancien G3 snow. De 40 GB il est passé à 120 GB


----------



## quedumac (24 Janvier 2010)

Okk merci !

Je commence a m'y faire a ce ptit' Mac OS 9 :rateau:

Il lui faut juste un peu de Ram et je lui balance Mac OS X  dans la gueule ! (la mise a jour de firmware est faite...)


----------



## iMacounet (24 Janvier 2010)

C'est quel modèle exact de iMac G3 ?

Sinon c'est 120 Gb de disque dur maximum sur un G3 et OS X 10.4.11 

512 mo de ram (voire 1GB pour les 600 et les 700 Mhz)


----------



## quedumac (24 Janvier 2010)

C'est un iMac DV Blueberry de 400Mhz - 64mb de ram - 10go disque dur


----------



## iMacounet (24 Janvier 2010)

Ouaah ! il faut la booster cette machine !


----------



## quedumac (24 Janvier 2010)

lol ! Je vais prendre une Ram pc133 512mo.  Et un disque dur moins bruyant...hein...


----------



## Invité (24 Janvier 2010)

quedumac a dit:


> lol ! Je vais prendre une Ram pc133 512mo.  Et un disque dur moins bruyant...hein...



T'as vu le premier lien de cette page (la deuxième donc  ), de la Ram compatible à moins de 20


----------



## quedumac (24 Janvier 2010)

oui ok.

Par contre j'ai un petit problème avec l'écran...
Il y a des ligne qui apparaissent quelques fois. Mon père étant technicien dit que se sont les condensateur qui sont mal... et qu'il pourrait les changer 

Mais est-ce-que quelqu'un pourrait nous aider??? (ou se trouvent-ils ?) :sleep:


Merci. Bonne soirée


----------



## Pamoi (25 Janvier 2010)

En principe sur la carte mère, comme d'hab... Quand à te dire où ils sont sur la carte...j'en sais rien. De toutes façons tu repères ceux qui sont gonflés, et tu les changes (attention à respecter les tailles des condos - et les valeurs, evidemment)


----------



## quedumac (26 Janvier 2010)

mouais... jpense que je vais le laisser parce qu'il marche toujours... sinon j'ai essayer d'installer Mac OS X mais je ne peux qu'installer les versions 10.1... va falloir attendre la ram   bonne journée !


----------



## quedumac (26 Janvier 2010)

Re-bonjour 

On va me donner un disque dur IDE Samsung de 250go...

Combien de giga vont être pris par ma Machine ??? (iMac DV400)

Merci


----------



## Invité (26 Janvier 2010)

ton Mac ne verra que 128Go. Donc un peu plus de la moitié du disque.


----------



## quedumac (26 Janvier 2010)

Okk merci ! 

Mais comme on me le donne généreusement je vais pas refuser 

ça va faire du bien a mes oreilles ! 

Je vous tiendrais au courent des modifications (même si tout le monde s'en fou ^^)


----------



## Invité (26 Janvier 2010)

C'est vrai, c'est la première chose que j'ai fait sur mes 3 iMac !


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2010)

Invité a dit:


> ton Mac ne verra que 128Go. Donc un peu plus de la moitié du disque.



Sinon le diviser en deux avec une grosse pince coupante, comme ça tu as deux DD de 125 Go pour équiper deux iMacs ... :rateau:


----------



## quedumac (27 Janvier 2010)

pouquoi pas ! ^^


----------



## pickwick (27 Janvier 2010)

Invité a dit:


> ton Mac ne verra que 128Go. Donc un peu plus de la moitié du disque.




Il existe une solution pour que le mac reconnaisse les 250 go :
http://www.speedtools.com/ATA6.html


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> Il existe une solution pour que le mac reconnaisse les 250 go :
> http://www.speedtools.com/ATA6.html



Tiens c'est vrai que je n'ai jamais regardé, comme j'ai souvent les speedtools avec les boitiers que je commande aux US chez macsales.com ...


----------



## Invité (27 Janvier 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> Il existe une solution pour que le mac reconnaisse les 250 go :
> http://www.speedtools.com/ATA6.html



Je ne connaissais pas !


----------



## quedumac (28 Janvier 2010)

euh dites-moi :

Lors du changement de disque dur, je dois refaire la mise a jour du firmware ??? 


Merci encore une fois  

Bonnne soirée (beurk l'iPad )


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2010)

Non, le firmware est installé une fois pour toutes. Plus besoin d'y revenir.


----------



## quedumac (30 Janvier 2010)

Arf'      

-La mémoire ram met du temps à arriver...
-Le disque dur j'ai eu la confirmation mais je ne sais pas quand je l'aurais...

Je viens me lamenter car je suis très impatient 


Bonne soirée.


----------



## quedumac (2 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai enfin reçus ma ram....

Mais je doute :
En effet l'ancienne ram de 64mo est une pc100
La nouvelle de 512mo est un pc133

Est-ce-que je peux mettre les deux ou il faut que que la 512 soit seul ???


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2010)

Ca devrait fonctionner ...


----------



## quedumac (2 Février 2010)

Fait chier !!!! 

Le ram que j'ai commandé (que ma recommandé Pamoi) Samsung ne marche pas 

j'en ai marre... j'aurais du écouter le revendeur qui m'avait proposé l'installation de la ram... :hein:

Aidez moi SVP


----------



## Invité (2 Février 2010)

Bah, c'est un problème de Ram, pas d'installation ! 
Par contre, c'est con. A ce prix c'était un bon plan ! :mouais:


----------



## quedumac (2 Février 2010)

Bon je vais essayer de la renvoyer a cdiscount et je verrais plus tard... 

Démotivation au top !


----------



## iMacounet (2 Février 2010)

J'avais de la ram no name qui tournait aussi bien sur mmon G4 400 que sur mon G3 600


----------



## quedumac (2 Février 2010)

Mais là c'est de la Samsung !
Et en plus elle fonctionne chez Patoi...

J'ai fait une demande de remboursement, la ram repartira dans quelque jour...

Quand je vous dis qu'on partage de vrais aventures avec les Mac...   humm....


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2010)

si tu habites en ile de france va direct acheter  ta ram chez macway ( vers Pelletier- ND de Lorette)
je sais plus si leur entrepot-atelier de montage de leurs marques de DD etc  a une boutique ( strasbourg)


----------



## Pamoi (3 Février 2010)

quedumac a dit:


> Fait chier !!!!
> 
> Le ram que j'ai commandé (que m'a recommandé Pamoi) Samsung ne marche pas


 
 Je suis désolé pour toi... Chez moi elle marche (2 barettes dans un eMac 1,47). 
 C'est surtout dommage pour la perte de temps 




pascalformac a dit:


> si tu habites en ile de france va direct acheter  ta ram chez macway ( vers Pelletier- ND de Lorette)
> je sais plus si leur entrepot-atelier de montage de leurs marques de DD etc  a une boutique ( strasbourg)



Ben oui, prends en une ( ou 2, c'est mieux  ) chez MacWay, du coup.... Là en principe ça marchera. Ils vendent par correspondance aussi, si tu n'es pas à Paris


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2010)

quedumac a dit:


> Mais là c'est de la Samsung !
> Et en plus elle fonctionne chez Patoi...
> 
> J'ai fait une demande de remboursement, la ram repartira dans quelque jour...
> ...



Le top c'est macsales.com aux US. C'est pour ça que j'organise des commandes groupées pour mon club, mais si tu n'es pas lyonnais, désolé. En tout cas chez eux, c'est toujours la bonne barrette qui marche !


----------



## quedumac (3 Février 2010)

nan mais la ram va être renvoyée, le disque dur va arriver, je vais faire le tour des APR cool, et je trouverais une ram.... Et je pourrais enfin lui mettre Panther ou Tiger dans la gueule :love:


Après le crt va péter....  :mouais:

PS: @melaure : un envoi en ile de france serait il possible ??? ^^


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2010)

quedumac a dit:


> nan mais la ram va être renvoyée, le disque dur va arriver, je vais faire le tour des APR cool, et je trouverais une ram.... Et je pourrais enfin lui mettre Panther ou Tiger dans la gueule :love:
> 
> 
> Après le crt va péter....  :mouais:
> ...



nope pas de renvoi, sinon je m'engage dans un engrenage sans fin et ingérable 

Par contre faudrait que les club Mac parisiens se bougent un peu, non ?


----------



## quedumac (3 Février 2010)

rohhh ... ^^ j'en connais pas des parisiens...


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2010)

quedumac a dit:


> rohhh ... ^^ j'en connais pas des parisiens...



Je sais bien, la plupart des Apple User Group sont un peu en sommeil, c'est bien dommage. Faut dire qu'après tant d'année sans intérêt de la part de la pomme, ça aide pas 

Mais à Lyon, on résiste encore et on se bouge, comme tu l'auras peut-être vu avec notre vingtième anniversaire !  

Et j'organise périodiquement ce genre de commande groupée dans le club. C'est un service sympa et utile je trouve.


----------



## quedumac (3 Février 2010)

Oui j'ai tout suivis grâce à Lokan.fr ! 

C'est vraiment sympa ce que vous avez fait ! dommage que ça ne touche qu'une partie de la France...


----------



## quedumac (3 Février 2010)

Bon jvais prendre la ram chez Macway donc cette fois ça devrait marcher :rateau:

quelle perte de temps.... j'aurais pu la commander chez Macway pour 10 euros de plus....

Bref je pense qu'ici le plus patient c'est bien mon père 

A+ les amis (Macophile)


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2010)

quedumac a dit:


> le disque dur va arriver
> .../...
> Et je pourrais enfin lui mettre Panther ou Tiger dans la gueule :love:


Bon alors là aussi, méfie toi. _*En principe*_, sur ces imacs, le DD est en mode slave (le lecteur est en master) et donc tu risques d'avoir un message: "Mac OS X ne peut être installé sur ce disque" (ou un truc comme ça...) avec une vilaine grosse flèche rouge, s'il n'est pas réglé correctement. 



quedumac a dit:


> Après le crt va péter....  :mouais:


oui


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2010)

Le mode Cable Select marche bien aussi


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Le mode Cable Select marche bien aussi



Certainement. J'ai jamais essayé sur les iMac G3....Je les ai toujours mis directement en slave


----------



## quedumac (4 Février 2010)

En slave donc 

je vous tiens au courant ? (courent? )


----------



## quedumac (6 Février 2010)

C'est bon !!! 

Cet après midi je suis allé a l'APR avec mon iMac, le réparateur m'a très gracieusement offert la ram de 512mo !! (http://www.2eme-generation.com/)

Tout gratuit donc (disque dur et ram)... Elle est pas belle la vie ? ^^

Installation de Panther en cour ! :love:

bonne soirée !


----------



## Invité (6 Février 2010)

Nan, un vendeur t'a DONNÉ une barrette ?   
Tu joue aux jeux j'espère ?


----------



## quedumac (6 Février 2010)

je pense que c'est parce que mon pere s'occupe de leur Plasma.... 

En tout cas sa me remonte le moral ! Mac OS X Panther: j'adore le metal brossé


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2010)

Excellent !


----------

